# Mule design



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello every one I am interested in making a mule slingshot but I cant find an actual size template.

I printed out two from different web sites and one is too big one is too small.

I would really appreciate if some one could send me the PDF. Or tell me what to do.

Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Google search revealed this : http://www.slingshotcommunity.com/resources/official-mule-template.22/

Your welcome


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you Treefork.

I got this template but its not scaled correctly its supposed to be a 50mm gap in between the forks and in reality it is only 40mm in the print out.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Some copy machines have an option where you can increase or decrease size of images by percentage's . I've done that to make them smaller and bigger .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I would fold the undersized template print out in half, down the midline, redraw the fork the way you want it, cut it out cutting through both halves of the paper, and you have made a new template. Use a little pencil and scissor work. Eraser helps too, eh? I did this with a template Bill Hays contributed, afterall, templates are only guides or ideas, it's up to the craftsman to mod to one's hand and style. Of course an exact copy of the template silhouette can be done too if that's all one wants. But shaping a frame to fit one's hand results in a more comfortable stable frame...deepen the finger/thumb area, increase the palm area etc.. to your taste.


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you for the great ideas.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Just copy and insert or paste this image into a word or power point document and print it, it is already scaled


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Pablo Bracamontes said:


> Thank you Treefork.
> 
> I got this template but its not scaled correctly its supposed to be a 50mm gap in between the forks and in reality it is only 40mm in the print out.


Using MS paint check the print preview for actual size. Measure it right on your screen and adjust as needed using the resize options.


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

I used Ms paint and i got it to the right scale.

Thanks to every one that replied.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

A program that I have been using lately is Inkscape. It is open source software and cost nothing. It is a scalable vector drawing program which means the lines will not be pixelated. Once the drawing is made it can be sized to the dimensions you want. Drawings can be exported to many different formats. Check it out. Just search for InkScape.

YS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

that template is definitely not undersized, you must have printed it incorrectly


----------

